# EMUI



## RileyHull (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi, Could anyone enlighten me as to how I could possibly update the Emui or do a stock rom install for a pretty much useless Huawei mediapad t1 8.0 pro.

Thanks in advance,
Riley


----------



## monim1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Here's the steps to update EMUI 4.1.1 to 5.0 :

Download the EMUI 5.0(desired version) .zip file, and unzip it.
Place the .hwt file in the HWThemes folder from your phone.
Using the Themes app, apply the new theme.
Restart the phone, in order to see all the new changes.
And you’re done!


----------

